# NorCal People



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Anyone in northern cal interesting in getting together on a sat night to cruise? I"m sick of cruising with mustangs. I need some of my own people


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

im down, jus let me know when in advance when and where. u should come down to tracy runs. thats if your into streetracing. theres always alot of nissan peeps down there reppin


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I"m totally down for street racing. I won't race mine yet cause i would embarrass myself but i love watching


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah..i'll be interested in cruising with some nissan peepz. About the tracy runs, I got off on the Grant Line exit for some gas and there were 3 gas station full with racers. I didnt have time to go check it out, but i would have liked too. So 707Nismo, can u update me on the tracy runs???


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

BoiWiDNrg said:


> *Yeah..i'll be interested in cruising with some nissan peepz. About the tracy runs, I got off on the Grant Line exit for some gas and there were 3 gas station full with racers. I didnt have time to go check it out, but i would have liked too. So 707Nismo, can u update me on the tracy runs??? *


 well i havent gone in a couple week since ive started workin weekends again but last time i went we where at the M. H. for about 4 hours didnt see a cop, jus false alarms. couple of my teammates where out there last weekend and got plenty of runs in. cops came twice i belive and said stuff like "what the fuck are you doin in my city" and "we know what your doin out here" , kinda funny because there was hella people racing when they said that at the gas station my boys where at lol. the cars running out there where turbo hatches, wrx's and domestics along wit your average racers not many nissan people though . i always see a dude racin his stock se-r and beatin peeps lol, makes me feel proud. everyonce in awhile you'll see some 240's with an SR out there, but we need more nissans out there


haha yeah grant line is usually where they chill after gettin busted you shoulda followed the pack back to the spot, i usually stay at the beacon next to carls jr when im out there. so look for me this weekend, ill be out there runnin for sure if u need info hit me up on AOL peace


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

ok people i'm wanting to cruise. who's down and when. I know we're doing the 17th b b q in sac. Are all you boys coming up??


----------



## corruptor (Aug 27, 2002)

i'd be down to cruise, but you guys live in sac right? im at santa cruz now for school, so i wont be able to make it unless we do it at san jose/fremont/milpitas or something?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

hey guys and wildgirl, im gonna visit my friend up at UC Davis the weekend of the BBQ and was wondering if i could join you guys. Im already driving about 8 hours, whats a few more to meet up with some nissan peeps.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

hey im down for a meet ill be up between the 10-13 of june..

so keep this thread alive..


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

corrupt: we ALWAYS do the san jose fremont thing when it comes to cruises and i'm sorry i just get sick of always having to drive down esp with my schedule.
Tek: That would be awsome. We need more people up here! where exactly are you from?
SR20: we'll def have to do something when you're here. I'm sure Q might be down to do something and a few other people. Even if it's not necasarily a meet and cruise but atleast like a meet up and do something.

Keep us posted on when yo'ure gonna be up and all that

Sandra


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

so what is everyone doing? the treasure island thing seemed to fall through. anything else going on?


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I dont know. It's hard because we all live in scattered areas of norcal. If anyone in the bay is doing anything this weekend let me know. I'll be down there for father's day visiting my folks.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i am free. going to a party sat night, could be wrecked on sunday. but free anyways. anyone else?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Im in Stockton, bout 30 min away from Sac...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Where are you at Avshi? I'm going to be in the east bay/ concord area.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i live real near san francisco (just south), but if my dad wants to do something sunday i will be in san jose.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

That's a bit far for me. Sounds like you're gonna be having some fun this weekend! haha


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ya damn the size of the bay area! Maybe something else will come up soon. 

This weekend… school’s out = time to party!!:cheers: 

Check the nor cal/ Nevada team forming, we might get organized


----------

